# Four Deep Seas And A Snorkel



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Our own "martinus scriblerus" is in the UK at the moment and we met up yesterday thumbsup and plan to do so again tomorrow before he returns to those cold Canadian shores on Monday.

He brought with him some goodies that I bought 7-8 months ago and these will form the basis of another topic (







) but he also picked up two Deep Seas from me and brought another two for attention. So while I had five (includes my own example) of these beauties, I snapped a few photos, since we're unlikely to get five in one place again.

Orange bezel and second hand: One watch has badly faded, a second is beginning to fade and the other three are in good shape. Mine is the one on the mesh --- thanks Jason!

And if you look carefully, you'll see that four are Deep Seas and the fifth is a Snorkel; latter has red date wheel and "Bulova Accutron" on the dial instead of just "Accutron". It is beleived that one was marketed in the US and the other, the rest of the world...but I forget which is which.

These are becoming very collectible.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb!

Like you say, unlikely that a group shot like that will be seen again.....

That fitted mesh strap looks amazing, must have cost you a fortune!! They are super duper rare I hear.....


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice Paul, lovely watches, nice pics too. Would love one of these one day. Unfortunate that the orange fades so badly, but still a good looking piece - I guess the degree of fading is simply a function of time in the sun?

Shame the date on one is three days out though - that one must be broken. I'll dispose of it for you if that helps...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1st time I ever saw one of these I wanted one, haven't even come close so far! 

great shots Hawkey


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great set of watches Paul must get one someday. :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steve R said:


> Shame the date on one is three days out though - that one must be broken. I'll dispose of it for you if that helps...


Thanks for the offer. The one with the wrong date is mine: got it out the watch box, put a battery in it, set the day, set the time and...forgot to set the date. Doh! :sadwalk:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

WHAT A NICE COLLECTION NEVER SEEN THEM BEFORE


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice collection!! Of all five I really like the centre one on the top.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Big Rick said:


> Very nice collection!! Of all five I really like the centre one on the top.


Why? That is a faded one. Prefer yellow to orange? :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:kewlpics:

The watch so nice, I bought it twice. :thumbup:

Here's the keeper...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I expect I will be selling at least one of the watches pictured above and probably two of them. Keep watching the sales forum!


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I expect I will be selling at least one of the watches pictured above and probably two of them. Keep watching the sales forum!


There's a sales forum?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

FuriousPig said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I expect I will be selling at least one of the watches pictured above and probably two of them. Keep watching the sales forum!
> ...


Yep. And only 5 more posts for you until you can shop 'til you drop.


----------

